# Left Heart Cath with ultrasonic guidance



## kvogel03 (Nov 8, 2018)

Hello,

Left heart cath is performed with ultrasound guidance to gain artery access.  Is there a cpt code that can be billed for the ultrasound guidance with 93458?

Thanks, 

Kayla


----------



## cgaston (Nov 8, 2018)

Look at 92978 and 92979


----------



## camillecoder@hotmail.com (Nov 8, 2018)

92978-9 is for intravascular ultrasound.  I suggest looking at 76937 - US guidance for vascular access.  And it depends on the carrier whether it's payable, of course.  Medicare specifically does not allow ultrasound for guidance with caths and angios.  

_15. Cardiac catheterization, percutaneous coronary artery interventional procedures (angioplasty, atherectomy, or stenting), and internal cardioversion include insertion of a needle and/or catheter, infusion, fluoroscopy and ECG rhythm strips (e.g., CPT codes 36000, 36140, 36160, 36200-36248, 36410, 96360-96376, 76000-76001, 93040-93042). All these services are components of a cardiac catheterization, percutaneous coronary artery interventional procedure, or internal cardioversion and are not separately reportable. Additionally, ultrasound guidance is not separately reportable with these procedures. Physicians shall not report CPT codes 76942, 76998, 93318, or other ultrasound procedural codes if the ultrasound procedure is performed for guidance during one of these procedures._


----------



## kvogel03 (Dec 11, 2018)

Ok thanks for your help.


----------

